# How to find a job in Russia?



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I speak English and Turkish. I know there is a good volume of trade between Russia and Turkey. So maybe there is a need for native Turkish speakers. Where should I look to find job opportunities in Russia? Please note that I am looking for a country to move from Turkey permanently. Is it easy to get visa from Russia for a Turkish citizen?


----------

